# TODAY ON RO



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 25, 2007)

[align=center]*Today On RO!

*[/align][align=left]Hello everyone! Hope your having a grand Sunday!

First, I want to say a big old CONGRATULATIONS, to one very special person, *Rosie (Maherwoman)! *She recently bought THREE (!) new buns to bring home in a little bit. That brings her total to 11! Yay Rosie! Your so fab, girl!

[/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center] Read about the cuties here![/align] 


Also, *30 more shopping days till CHRISTMAS! Woo!

*Also, send some good luck vibes to *Rosie's (Maherwomans) *three babies, Sunny (kitty) Fiver, and Trixie! The buns are going to the vet on Wendnesday, and Sunny's appointment is yet to be scheduled.

[align=center] Good luck little sweeties![/align][align=center]
[/align] Were also going to send healing vibes to Chud *(Ubrch), *he was having a hard time in Digestive Tract Obstruction, so we hope he gets better!

[align=center] Poor boy.[/align]
And, *Lovinmybuns *new 4 week old baby is not pooping. We hope she can figure out why!

[align=center]
 [/align][align=center] Click it.[/align] 

Send some bonding vibes to Sooty and Belle (*theicequeen99121*). We hope they bond!

[align=center] Read about it here[/align]
I *(Phinnsmommy) *would also appreciate if you send some vibes to make Phinn stop humping Cleo! Argh! Ever since they moved into their new enclosure, thats all he wants to do :disgust:!




Thanks everyone! Have a good last day of the weekend, hehe.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Healing and bonding vibes sent to all from my clan...:hug:

And Phinn...umm, get off of CLEO! Silly bun! :biggrin2:

*Jackie


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done for getting this up 

Maybe Phinn is doing that because the new place doesn't smell like them and he feels insecure so needs to remind himself he is the dominant one? It should settle down quiet quickly. Good luck


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha ha Phinnysmom, i have a great idea you send Phin here and i will put him with Belle and maybe they will see how annoying it is to be hummped all the time!!!!!! lol



And then we can get Sooty and Cleo together,lol.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 25, 2007)

Silly Phinn! Get off Cleo! :nosir::roflmao:

*Sending good vibes to all those buns!ink iris:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 25, 2007)

Horray for maherwoman!! Goodluck!

Hope all you buns get better! ray: Please do!

Uggh, that silly Phinn! Be nice!


Thanks Silvs


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 26, 2007)

I just got to this from yesterday! PHINN! You naughty boy! leave her be!

Hope all are doing better today!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Aww! I didn't realize I'd had mention here, too...I'm sorry!

Thank you so much!! 

Soon, guys...and I'll have all ELEVEN home!! WOOT!!



[align=center]Maisie:bunnydance: Flower:bunnydance: Trixie:bunnydance: SweetPea:bunnydance: Fiver:bunnydance: Dusty:bunnydance: Bun Bun:bunnydance: Harley:bunnydance: Cuddles:bunnydance: Velveteen:bunnydance: and Teeny!!:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

Everyone should check this each day...... we mention all sorts of things and if it's a quiet day - I think Silvie or I will be finding something fun to talk about...... or someone fun LOL!


----------

